# Problem with mouse (Stopped working on surfaces)



## tiber-septim (Oct 22, 2010)

Well, Once again I need help, I got a new mouse for christmas, and all of a sudden, it slowed down, and then stopped working, after 2 hours I tried it again, and still it didn't work, then I tried it on the surface of my laptop :4-dontkno, and it worked, but I really don't want to have to use my mouse on my pc stats sticker, I REPEAT: It works on some surfaces but not very easily, I did no damage whatsoever.

Cheers, Tiber


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

If it's an optical mouse, it needs roughage :grin:

Try a mouse pad, look for a dust devil blocking the optics.


----------



## tiber-septim (Oct 22, 2010)

As I said, not even mousepads work..... **COUGH**


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, you didn't say mousepads didn't work...you said it did work on your PCs stats sticker. Is that a mouse pad?

Since it's brand new, how about taking it back? Since it's a xmas gift, you might need to get the receipt from the gift-er. If it's from a big box store, might not if you're just exchanging it.


----------



## tiber-septim (Oct 22, 2010)

It was bought off the internet..... So I have no idea if I can send it back, Because it might cost as much in postage as it would to buy a new one....


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What make/model is the mouse? USB or PS/2? Wired or wireless? Optical or ball?

If it's wireless, check the batteries. It might need to be recharged. Also check the frequency, and resync to a different channel if necessary.


----------



## tiber-septim (Oct 22, 2010)

1. The make is Blaze
2 Usb
3. Optical
4. The mouse wheel and other buttons work perfectly.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test it on another computer. That will determine for sure if it's a mouse or PC problem. However, based on your description of the problem, I'd say the mouse is toast. Look into getting it replaced.


----------



## tiber-septim (Oct 22, 2010)

It doesn't work on any computer, **Sigh** I might just get a new mouse, being as it'll cost £12 postage to send it back then get another one...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If it's plugged into a USB hub, plug it directly into a USB port at the back of the computer. Try all the ports.

Do you know what model the Blaze mouse is? See here for full list - http://www.scan.co.uk/search.aspx?q=blaze+mouse

If it's definitely faulty, contact the online store it was bought from. It shouldn't cost you £12 to return a faulty item.



tiber-septim said:


> I tried it on the surface of my laptop , and it worked, but I really don't want to have to use my mouse on my pc stats sticker, I REPEAT: It works on some surfaces but not very easily


Sounds like a misaligned laser. What surfaces have you tried, and which one works the best?


----------



## tiber-septim (Oct 22, 2010)

I think this is the one: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-008-BZ and the place it works best is next to the touchpad, where the stats sticker is.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If it works best on the stats sticker on your laptop, then any flat, dark-coloured surface should work just as well. Have you tried a dark mouse mat or desk? What other surfaces have you tried?

Only send it back (RMA) if the mouse is definitely faulty, otherwise there will be an extra charge.

First step: Technical Support for overclockers.co.uk (if that's where the mouse was purchased from) - UK 0871 200 5053

Note: If you're going to call their 0871 tech support number, it's 10p per minute. This regular non-0871 landline number might be cheaper - http://www.saynoto0870.com/search.php - 01782 576672

Overclockers UK Technical Support, Warranty and Returns Policy - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/support.php


> Within 28 Days of Purchase Date
> 
> 2. Overclockers UK Technical Support. We are happy to provide free technical support to all Overclockers UK customers who require help or advice regarding products purchased from Overclockers UK. To obtain Technical Support please call 0871 200 5053 (calls cost 10p per minute) and ensure you have your order number to hand. Alternatively please use our RMA WebNote system.
> 
> ...


----------



## tiber-septim (Oct 22, 2010)

It works on my quality street metal lid.... It works on metal things in other words.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Contact tech support and tell them it only works on metal surfaces. If they agree the mouse is faulty, they will send you a replacement or exchange for a different model.


----------



## tiber-septim (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the help! And a happy new year, cheers **gives everyone a cookie**


----------

